# New Setup > Lighting help please!



## hensintheshed (22 Jan 2013)

I have just treated myself to a lovely new aquarium from Natural Aquario. It is a 65x40x45cm braceless aquarium NATURAL AQUARIO |   Aqua Rio W65×D40×H45cm

Trouble is having bought this, the stand, CO2 setup and substrate im struggling to decide on a luminaire as dont want to spend a fortune.

For the size I have been looking along the lines of 2x24w T5's.

This is what I have come up with so far!:

 T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Lighting Two Tube System | eBay
(only trouble with this is I was hoping to modify a fitting to hang and this may not balance)

 NEW T5 T8 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead light Lamp Lighting Coral Plant Ornament | eBay
(not sure if this will be powerful enough!)

 LightWave T5 LW24-HO Hydroponics Plant Propagation Grow Light 2 x 24w | eBay
(this looks a bargain, but its ugly)

Please help with this dilemma, any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Danny (22 Jan 2013)

I have just bought one of these 4x24w T5, it should be here tomorrow. Maybe a bit much light for you though  and as you say the lightwave is ugly this is worse but can be worked into a hood or whatever quite easily. You could even just take the ballasts etc out and make x2 two tube units


----------



## Manrock (23 Jan 2013)

I've just treated myself to the 4 x 39w version of  this...

T5 Fish Tank Lights Two Bulbs  - All Pond Solutions

Very nice for the price.


----------



## foxfish (23 Jan 2013)

You definitely dont need 4 x T5s - in fact 2 x T8s would do the job but I think even 3 x T5 is going to be to much unless the tubes are independently switchable.


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Jan 2013)

@ hensintheshed, I have to agree with fox on this, your sugestion of 2x24w t5's is a good choice, I think any more would be too much for the size you have. Congrats on not over powering the tank! I run 1x24w t5 over a 90x30x30 tank and do just fine.   if u decide u need more at a later date u can up it if your planning on running co2 etc but I believe your suggestion is about right  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hensintheshed (23 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I think I will go for the 2x24W option as plan to have a fairly high tech setup with co2 etc, I think it will just be a case of playing with it once it has arrived to get the setup right!


----------



## hensintheshed (26 Jan 2013)

Went for this after a long time searching  T5 Aquarium 24" Fish Tank Overhead Lighting Two Tube System | eBay 

Will add some comments after I have tested it!


----------



## hensintheshed (30 Jan 2013)

Here is the light I have purchased. I will definitely need to change the bulbs as one is bright blue!

Other than that, it is a lot thinner than expected but hopefully this will not be a problem. It does look small in comparison to my aquarium but hopefully will be enough light for the plants to thrive!


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

What's wrong with blue! Lol I have a white and blue mix and love it  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kogre (17 Apr 2013)

Do the supports that the light fixture rests on the tank with extend outward?


----------



## Troglodyte (17 Apr 2013)

I do not know if you are aware or not hensintheshed, that the lack of a tool secure fitting to the aquarium, means this light may not comply to the European Aquarium lighting standards,  unless of course it states that it is IP68 compliant? Does it per chance?    Should say something on the box or unit. If it does not I would ensure that you fit a residual circuit breaker (RCB) to prevent electrocution should it fall into the aquarium.


----------

